# Kudos!



## grizwald (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd like to give a shout out to Orbea-USA and to Carl Norris at Champion Cycles in Fort Smith Arkansas for taking prompt and professional action regarding the warranty replacement of my 2006 Onix. 

I couldn't have asked for better service!

My $0.02 worth, Orbea and their dealers stand behind their product!


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Also being the proud owner of a 2006 Onix I'm curious to know what the issue was. I didn't see any other posts by you regarding a problem.


----------



## grizwald (Feb 10, 2006)

Not really much to the story Mike, I was cleaning the bike up a couple of weeks ago and discovered a small crack in the drive side chainstay. Here's a picture, just for everyone's reference.:wink5:


----------

